# How do I talk to a counselor if I can't explain my problems?



## AlfredPeacocks (Aug 22, 2014)

I just can't bring myself to ever do things that scare me. I try really hard, but I always ***** out and can never bring myself to do it.

I haven't gone out with friends in literally 10 years. Not a single time. I don't know ANY of my college classmates' names, and I only talk to say "here" when my name is called. 

I don't get it. I'm good-looking, I'm moderately intelligent, I have a great body, I can make people laugh, and I'm nice, but still no one will talk to me and I can't seem to bring myself to talk to them.

I'm in my senior year at college and have ZERO experience with girls, and ZERO experience with friends, and my anxiety has also prevented me from getting job as well (had one, but quit after a month due to anxiety).

I want to go to my school counselor, but I'm not sure how I'd answer the obvious first question: what brings you here?

There's just so much, but if I said that I wanted to have a hot girlfriend and make lots of friends, that wouldn't give a great first impression.

I feel like if I go, they'll judge me, possibly gossip about me (irrational fear, I know), and I feel like they'll give me generic advice that I already know, like "think positive".

I'm just extremely depressed, and I'm not sure what to do. I want to change, but I'm terrified and don't think I could go to a counselor without crying (that's my real fear...crying in front of them).


----------



## EuroCat (Aug 21, 2014)

Feel free to cry in front of a therapist/counselor. It might feel less stressful to find a therapist outside school though (more discreet, and less impactful on your school life)

It's a vicious cycle of feeling depressed and wanting friends/GFs. It's such a negative energy that's exerted that prevents you from solving it in the first place. Depression is hard to pin point, that's whats so complicated about it, but a therapist can provide tips to get your mind going in different directions. Take it from them, but take this from me: Nothing bad can come from getting help


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

You say you're dealing with anxiety and depression - So, think about *what* makes you anxious, what symptoms (physical and mental) you experience, and what kinds of situations trigger it. Think about *why* you're depressed, what emotions the depression invokes within you, and how it impacts you in everyday life.

You could also ask family members what they think, what they observe in you, etc.

Write these things down, and bring the notes with you when you go to the appointment.


----------

